# 10G Planted Cherry Shrimp



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I just converted my girlfriend's 10G into a planted tank with some cherry shrimp bought from ameekplec (high quality plants and shrimp!). My plan is to trim them when the plants get out of control and pop them in my piranha tanks to provide more shelter for them.

Hopefully I'll be successful in breeding cherry shrimp, and if things get out of control, my piranhas can always snack on them.

Before shot.









After shots.


----------

